# Dashcams scaring customers away? Let's get real!



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.

Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.

This guy was a bit oblivious to his own smugness. First of all, Mr. Smartypants, I don't give a fuhck if some customers might be uncomfortable with being recorded. Lyft ALREADY has a no-weapons policy, so what am I supposed to do as ANY sort of deterrant or protection to giving rides to total strangers, you dumbfukk? Am I just supposed to go out into the friggin' wilderness buttnekkid because a few people get offended they are being recorded on a ride? "Oh but you can talk to your passengers, engage them like police officers do, to reduce problems, blab blah". Fuchk that, dude. I got cams. If passengers don't like it, they can hop the fukk out and get a ride from someone else. Lyft MAY have a different feel GENERALLY from other rideshare corps, but it IS a rideshare company and I AM picking up strangers. Do NOT SUGGEST that I should be driving butt-nekkid at night hoping no one attacks me, with no weapons, no cams, no nothing.

I hope this guy has an experience that changes his mind, soon. Unbelivable how ignorant and bold this guy was. He even said, "Oh you know, back in the 80's taxi drivers didn't have cams." I'm like, Soooo??? Back in the 50's they didn't have seatbelts, either, dumbass.

This guys stupidity actually ruined my day, because he actually had me second guessing myself for a while. But truthfully, EVERY driver should have an interior recording dashcam. The reason most don't? I bet it's because most drivers don't want to spend the money. A *quality* dashcam setup will run a couple hundred and up. Most drivers are just too cheap to invest in their own safety. They are just hoping nothing happens.

I should have asked his dumbass if he would say the same things to a young pretty female driver, too.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

That other guy is an idiot who has drunk the Lyft koolaid. "Lyft is different experience from Uber or taxi."

I would've told him,
No, clown, it's not. It's a bandit cab company that brainwashes idiots like you.

He's probably a "mentor" too.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


You sound very angry


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Drunk off the Lyft kool-aid indeed. If you ask Lyft they say that dashcams violate lyft terms of service because it's safer to have the critical response line than to have a camera going in the car.

I happily run my dash cam. Michigan is one party consent, and if you're in my car, I'm a party to every conversation of yours, so I give myself consent to record my car.


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

Dashcams are a Catch-22 of the tech economy. I refuse to use one out of ethical, religious and moral concerns. However, not having a dashcam cost me a lucrative career as a Lyft driver. I could have made 60K, which around here is good money. Instead I'm back with Uber barely making 30K. Lyft put the burden of proof on the driver, me, to prove my own innocence and took the accuser's complaint at face value. I would say get a dashcam if your conscience permits it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Driving without a dashcam is foolish in my opinion.

YES, some riders do not like it. I have had many passengers that were bothered by it. Sucks for them. Take your low ratings from them and move on. Otherwise you'll get fired when someone makes a false accusation against you and you cannot defend yourself against it.

If I could make my dashcam more discreet, I would, but no way would I ever take it down. I don't see my dashcam as a means of deterring bad behavior so much as using it for a truth telling device. And it isn't just for pax! It is also in case there is an accident to show what really happened.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Driving without a dashcam is foolish in my opinion.
> 
> YES, some riders do not like it. I have had many passengers that were bothered by it. Sucks for them. Take your low ratings from them and move on. Otherwise you'll get fired when someone makes a false accusation against you and you cannot defend yourself against it.
> 
> If I could make my dashcam more discreet, I would, but no way would I ever take it down. I don't see my dashcam as a means of deterring bad behavior so much as using it for a truth telling device. And it isn't just for pax! It is also in case there is an accident to show what really happened.


Being fired is the LAST of your problems. If a woman accuses you of rape, you're life is OVER


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Being fired is the LAST of your problems. If a woman accuses you of rape, you're life is OVER


You are correct! That is probably the best reason.

Being fired is more likely though. When you refuse to illegally pick up more pax than your car holds, and the pax accuses you of racism, it is fantastic to be able to e-mail Lyft a recording of what really happened.



Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


There is no Uber/Lyft policy forbidding cameras, so good luck deactivating the driver.

You can sue me too, but since there is no law forbidding the camera you'll just be wasting your time in court. I'm going to do a pro-se defense so you won't rob me of my "riches" through attorney fees. And if you somehow win against me, and win everything I own, congratulations you are now the owner of a new pittance. Try suing Uber or Lyft if you want to take money. Take everything an Uber driver owns and you might find that you made less than minimum wage with all the time you spent in court.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You are correct! That is probably the best reason.
> 
> Being fired is more likely though. When you refuse to illegally pick up more pax than your car holds, and the pax accuses you of racism, it is fantastic to be able to e-mail Lyft a recording of what really happened.
> 
> ...


how do you email a video ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> how do you email a video ?


On my camera I can export the video and then I can attach it, or upload it to the cloud and then link to it if the file is too big. I can also just export the audio too.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> On my camera I can export the video and then I can attach it, or upload it to the cloud and then link to it if the file is too big. I can also just export the audio too.


Ugh, this sounds too complex


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a dual camera where i can turn the screen off. When pax ask i say its an emergency transmitter. I turn it on and it starts dumping files to the cloud. The screen is always off. I turned it on once last week to eject 8 riders who pretended to be only 6. They argued for a solid 3 seconds until that screen turned on then they exited promptly without incident


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


If the camera is plainly visible, you're pissing into the wind here. I doubt you're going to be able to find a lawyer willing to sue someone that drives their own car as a taxi cab making 40 cents a mile, i.e. a low net worth individual.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I had a pax try to cancel mid-trip. Dash cam footage I had clearly showed her tell me to drop her off and then drop off the guys at their destination. Got paid for the whole trip after she cancelled after exiting the vehicle.

In a one party consent state - the driver provides consent to the recording.
In a two party consent state - you consent to the recording when you enter the car as long as it's disclosed. Do you give the dude at 7-11 or walmart this much grief when you shop there? Cuz you are on camera there too bro.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I had a pax try to cancel mid-trip. Dash cam footage I had clearly showed her tell me to drop her off and then drop off the guys at their destination. Got paid for the whole trip after she cancelled after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> In a one party consent state - the driver provides consent to the recording.
> In a two party consent state - you consent to the recording when you enter the car as long as it's disclosed. Do you give the dude at 7-11 or walmart this much grief when you shop there? Cuz you are on camera there too bro.


question about one party consent state... As the driver, do I have to record myself agreeing to record myself and the pax?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> question about one party consent state... As the driver, do I have to record myself agreeing to record myself and the pax?


Not necessary. I have yet to have a pax seriously complain about the dash cam. Most people when they notice it ask me if we're on cash cab.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Not necessary. I have yet to have a pax seriously complain about the dash cam. Most people when they notice it ask me if we're on cash cab.


yes and ask them insanely hard questions that they have no chance of answering correctly


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I had a pax try to cancel mid-trip. Dash cam footage I had clearly showed her tell me to drop her off and then drop off the guys at their destination. Got paid for the whole trip after she cancelled after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> In a one party consent state - the driver provides consent to the recording.
> In a two party consent state - you consent to the recording when you enter the car as long as it's disclosed. Do you give the dude at 7-11 or walmart this much grief when you shop there? Cuz you are on camera there too bro.


Are these laws in NY state only?

And out of curiosity, since I never paid attention, do stores or any business have to display that they are recording? I mean I seen signs all the time, but I thought that was more to deter and discourage shoplifting more than a privacy law issue.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm in Michigan. We have one party consent for wiretapping and recording conversations. I'm not up on other state's laws.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> I refuse to use one out of ethical, religious and moral concerns.


What are the ethical, religious and moral concerns regarding recordings?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

To the Social Justice Warrior nay sayers of videocam technology, I'll just leave this right here......

cut and paste the following after the twitter URL

MeninistTweet/status/851452751703879680

close thread/>


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> What are the ethical, religious and moral concerns regarding recordings?


It just that I read 1984 in high school.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> You sound very angry


Damn straight. Our own guys are trying to convince us that we don't need any protection or deterrants because it might reduce customer satisfaction!!! NO THOUGHT ABOUT SAFETY AND PROTECTION FOR DRIVERS!


----------



## Bozo's Intestines (Aug 31, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


Why waste money and time suing? The driver probably has very little if any money to collect. Cameras are everywhere -- I suggest getting over it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

asked this same question about legality of dash cams at the Lyft Hub in SF the other day. The Lyft rep said that while Lyft doesn't explicitly forbid use of dash cams, the driver has to tell pax they're under surveillance. And if any pax decides to report the driver, Lyft will immediately deactivate that driver. Depends on what city you live in I guess. SF is one of the bluest and most liberal cities in the very blue and most politically correct state of CA.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a two way dash cam. I think only 4 passengers have asked about it (out of 350 rides).
Two of them complimented me on what a good idea it was.
Two of them got very quiet for the rest of the ride.
I live in a single party consent state, so I keep the display turned off on the dash cam. I think if I left the display on, it would make passengers uncomfortable.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Consent laws vary by state. This site has a pretty good overview of each state but use at your own risk:
http://www.detectiveservices.com/2012/02/state-by-state-recording-laws/

I drive in both Iowa and Illinois so I'm subject to all-party consent in Illinois. I have a small sign above the dashcam that reads "audio/video recording in use." I also keep the screen off but the red LED stays lit. Few pax ever ask about it. I usually tell a (fake) story about a drunk puker who tried claiming it wasn't him so I have that to protect myself and then people are cool about it or think it's a good idea. Some ask if I do my own version of taxicab confessions. One group of intoxicated ladies actually started giving confessions on tape thinking it was funny. Some pax are really interested in how it works, so I'll turn on the screen so they can see both the external and internal recording if they want.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

My wife just gave a copy of a rear facing dash cam video to the police. An accident had happened immediatly behind her, and it was captured on the rear facing camera.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> asked this same question about legality of dash cams at the Lyft Hub in SF the other day. The Lyft rep said that while Lyft doesn't explicitly forbid use of dash cams, the driver has to tell pax they're under surveillance. And if any pax decides to report the driver, Lyft will immediately deactivate that driver. Depends on what city you live in I guess. SF is one of the bluest and most liberal cities in the very blue and most politically correct state of CA.


What? Lyft told you they would deactivate a driver for a dash cam with no explicit anti-dash cam policy? How many other "surprise" policies do they have?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Punishment for illegal recording without consent is just a possible cost of doing business. And how are you going to know if you are being recorded secretly anyways. And if you are making a false claim that I recorded...Good luck prosecuting me. You kinda lose rights in the commission of a crime.

That and my secret recording that you don't know about has to cause you injury for you to seek restitution for that injury. And that's capped at $5000. 2 weeks income. Cost of doing business. Maybe

How much is casual conversation worth these days?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

One cell phone video on a plane cost a large airline 225 million in stock value in two days. I'm not a large airline and will continue to record. You have no privacy.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Personally a camera doesn't make me feel that safe but my pepper spray does and it says right in my bosom so lyft cant say anything about it. And it's a gel type of spray so even if I spray it into my car it won't get everywhere


----------



## NewAge82 (Nov 16, 2015)

LMAO. Some of y'all sound really dumb!!! I mean REALLY DUMB!!! I have a dual recording dash cam. & Have recorded all my 5,000 plus rides with a 4.90 rating. Ur a fool if you don't protect urself. & Mostly all states have laws that allow you to record in your car with proper notice. I don't care how it makes someone feel. Ur in my car. My first priority is self preservation. No false accusations on me buddy.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Jagent said:


> That other guy is an idiot who has drunk the Lyft koolaid. "Lyft is different experience from Uber or taxi."
> 
> I would've told him,
> No, clown, it's not. It's a bandit cab company that brainwashes idiots like you.
> ...


Lyft is about as different from Uber as Avis is from Hertz or Thrifty.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

As a passenger, the presence of a dash cam would cause me to clam up during the trip.

Since I don't know the driver, for all I would know the tape could be used for blackmail, a youtube channel or who knows what. Better just to stay still until the end of the trip and not risk it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> It just that I read 1984 in high school.


Lol, not very well I'd say. You seem to have missed the entire point. Try reading it again as an adult. It's time to wake up Lester, get yer noggin out of your keester and learn your rights.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Only one pax complained. Was quiet until about 5 minutes from destination. 

"Your sign says audio and video is being recorded. I don't consent to that" 

"when did you read the sign?" 

"As I got in" 

"so you got in even though you knew about the recording?"

"Yes and I don't consent to being recorded" 

"you could have told me before you got in and I would have canceled the ride to make sure you're not uncomfortable. As soon as you sat in my car, and closed the door; that's considered consent. You even said that you read the sign before you got in"

She turned red, but luckily I finished my speil right when I got to her house.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Imagine you're an entry level employee of a multi-billion dollar company with tens of thousands employees. Imagine you happen to cross paths with the CEO. Not only does the CEO think you have an attitude problem, he completely loses it and calls you names.

Who do you think is going to be called to HR and have to justify their outrageous behaviour?

Yet the founder of Uber found the tables turned on him recently, all because of a dash cam.

Police across the country are discovering that body cameras are dramatically reducing citizen complaints as well as weeding out the bad officers. "Frivolous" accusations magically go away. 

I'll take my chances with cameras.


----------



## NewAge82 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Only one pax complained. Was quiet until about 5 minutes from destination.
> 
> "Your sign says audio and video is being recorded. I don't consent to that"
> 
> ...


Lmao. People no nothing about law. The pax does not have to give consent. You are allowed to record anyone in public. This is why the police are constantly in the news now. You have no assumed privacy rights in public.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

In almost 3 years, I have had only about 4 riders comment on my camera. Usually, when we are stopped at a train or in some traffic. I dont know if they are bored and just want to talk, or if no one else has noticed it, But I will tell you what:*Ever since I put up that dashcam (falcon360) a few months after doing Uber, I have not had any riders "get extremely lit". *Whereas before , when I had my gopro mounted on behind the rearview, no one seemed to notice. drunk people were drunk and that was okay with me. Although, maybe ubering is not that exciting anymore for riders. When someone asks about it, I tell them its really in case there is an accident. I tell them about a past hit and run I had and they understand. My point?_ People tend to behave when they see a camera. _

Texas is also a one party consent. In other words, I don't need to tell you I am recording. I do not have any signs in my car. This may make some people feel uncomfortable.. Does a guy having an affair want to be recorded with his mistress? Probably not. He may say something when he see's that sign and will request it be turned off. I may not know he is with his mistress, however, he may think I am recording to be one of those uber drivers on youtube sharing my experience. The falcon 360 is pretty low profile and most of my rides are at night, so there is a high chance not too many people even notice it.

If something happend to you in a state that requires consent. I am 99% sure any attorney will be able to argue that you are basically in a taxi/in a public area and you should expect to be recorded if you did not have any signs. With that said, don't be posting riders on youtube for fun. That, you need to get some kind of consent for, otherwise you could be facing a lawsuit.

*
*


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

It's your property, it's that simple.

Now, if you post it on YT or make it public, you can get screwed.


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's the sign I have in my vehicle.
Ive only had 2 people comment about the camera (Falcon 360HD). Nothing negative, They liked it and were just curious about how it works. I could probably start selling them on the side

If they ask I do tell them that if there are no incidents I need to report, I delete everything at the end of the day


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Profiteer said:


> Here's the sign I have in my vehicle.
> Ive only had 2 people comment about the camera (Falcon 360HD). Nothing negative, They liked it and were just curious about how it works. I could probably start selling them on the side
> 
> If they ask I do tell them that if there are no incidents I need to report, I delete everything at the end of the day


I should slap a smilie sticker onto my signs.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I couldn't care less what a backseat creature thinks about my dash cam. As long as I'm not recording video for profit like YouTube or something, it's legal in my state. I don't have to get consent or even announce to the rider I'm recording.

We take all the risks by letting complete strangers enter our vehicles. Some of which are belligerent, disrespectful, and/or creepy.

Then the other big issue; false assault allegations from riders with the motive of financial gain. And I think I find that the most sickening of all. A woman cries rape against an innocent man and ruins his life all for the purpose of getting rich or just to be vindictive. I'm sure there are men that do the same thing too.

Of course I'm going to have a dash cam. We've seen so many examples of drivers saving themselves from deactivation and arrests by having the cams.

If a rider doesn't like my cam he or she can get out and walk. And I'm not modest about sharing my thoughts on the matter when a rider asks about it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I've had a couple pax ask about my dashcam. I tell them point blank why I use it and that I would never even review it unless there were an accident or an accusation that needed to be cleared up with the police. I haven't had any backlash. Both of them told me it's very smart to use it in my line.

PS it's one party in Nevada too.


----------



## NewAge82 (Nov 16, 2015)

Trebor said:


> In almost 3 years, I have had only about 4 riders comment on my camera. Usually, when we are stopped at a train or in some traffic. I dont know if they are bored and just want to talk, or if no one else has noticed it, But I will tell you what:*Ever since I put up that dashcam (falcon360) a few months after doing Uber, I have not had any riders "get extremely lit". *Whereas before , when I had my gopro mounted on behind the rearview, no one seemed to notice. drunk people were drunk and that was okay with me. Although, maybe ubering is not that exciting anymore for riders. When someone asks about it, I tell them its really in case there is an accident. I tell them about a past hit and run I had and they understand. My point?_ People tend to behave when they see a camera. _
> 
> Texas is also a one party consent. In other words, I don't need to tell you I am recording. I do not have any signs in my car. This may make some people feel uncomfortable.. Does a guy having an affair want to be recorded with his mistress? Probably not. He may say something when he see's that sign and will request it be turned off. I may not know he is with his mistress, however, he may think I am recording to be one of those uber drivers on youtube sharing my experience. The falcon 360 is pretty low profile and most of my rides are at night, so there is a high chance not too many people even notice it.
> 
> If something happend to you in a state that requires consent. I am 99% sure any attorney will be able to argue that you are basically in a taxi/in a public area and you should expect to be recorded if you did not have any signs. With that said, don't be posting riders on youtube for fun. That, you need to get some kind of consent for, otherwise you could be facing a lawsuit.


Well said!


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Bottom Line: If you're ferrying paxs and you do not have a dual-channel dashcam, you are begging for trouble. Seriously, this is not big deal. Just install the cam and be done with it.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> Ugh, this sounds too complex


It's really not.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

NewAge82 said:


> Lmao. People no nothing about law. The pax does not have to give consent. You are allowed to record anyone in public. This is why the police are constantly in the news now. You have no assumed privacy rights in public.


And even if. The punishment is a fine of 3 times the value of the damages caused by your recording up to 5000.

Do the math. Slap on the wrist bad boy.

The first dash cam setup I had was very visible and they can see themselves on the screen period and the conversations got real quiet. So I took it out for about six months. And then I just got the black for you to channel and now I have them hidden


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

One star his ass and move on with life.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> question about one party consent state... As the driver, do I have to record myself agreeing to record myself and the pax?


What are the consequences if you don't state/get agreements? If it comes down to agreements you will be glad you had the thing ON.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberebu said:


> The first dash cam setup I had was very visible and they can see themselves on the screen period and the conversations got real quiet. So I took it out for about six months. And then I just got the black for you to channel and now I have them hidden


This, I don't get. If someone doesn't want to speak and be recorded, isn't that their right? I'd say its dirty pool to hide the dash cam, to try and get people to perform for the camera (that they don't know it was there). If you get a passenger that really takes offense to your recording (and its done sneaky), you could easily get your ass kicked.

Wouldn't it be better just to be open about the dash cam?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Look, it's your car and it's your safety at stake. Even if I lived in a two-party notification state, I'd still put the dual channel dashcam in my car. I certainly don't need any law telling me how, when, or under what conditions I am permitted to use simple technology to keep me, my paxs, and my property out of harm's way. 
Yes, I'm a pragmatist. Laws are fine, but pragmatism rules.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This, I don't get. If someone doesn't want to speak and be recorded, isn't that their right? I'd say its dirty pool to hide the dash cam, to try and get people to perform for the camera (that they don't know it was there). If you get a passenger that really takes offense to your recording (and its done sneaky), you could easily get your ass kicked.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better just to be open about the dash cam?


Or, looked at another way, if a pax disapproves of the camera, they are free to call for another ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Or, looked at another way, if a pax disapproves of the camera, they are free to call for another ride.


They could do that, as well, but the average person will have no problem staying quiet for the 8 to 10 minutes they are going to be in the car. Most people are anxious to get where they are going.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a cam. One faces the road, one the interior. It clips over my rear view and the only think you really notice is the green light. I've had a handful of riders ask about the green light. I tell them they are on camera and have not had one person tell me it was a bad thing. Most think it's a good idea for a women driver. The only time I shut it off was when someone was giving out their personal credit card information to someone they were talking to over Skype. He thanked me for that and left a $5 tip.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Meni


Cynergie said:


> To the Social Justice Warrior nay sayers of videocam technology, I'll just leave this right here......
> 
> cut and paste the following after the twitter URL
> 
> ...


MeninistTweet...no thanks


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This, I don't get. If someone doesn't want to speak and be recorded, isn't that their right? I'd say its dirty pool to hide the dash cam, to try and get people to perform for the camera (that they don't know it was there). If you get a passenger that really takes offense to your recording (and its done sneaky), you could easily get your ass kicked.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better just to be open about the dash cam?


Please.tell me how the world is a better place if someone knows I am recording them?

Even if someone were to be mad and find out that I have hidden cameras and microphones, they would have to hire an attorney to sue me, and even then what I recorded has to have caused them injury of which I can be required to pay restitution up to $5000.

And if it's hidden they will never know. If it benefits them in some way I doubt they will mind.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When I get my dashcam I will tell the people that they don't have to be notified that it's recording because they are in a public for hire vehicle and the laws only protect you in an environment where you are in private. Once it has recorded them I will turn it off upon request, and if an issue arises I will turn it back on.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

If I ever take a ride in an uber/lyft and I notice a dashcam pointed at me I just might whip out my phone and point it at the driver and front windshield and record that. Touche.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> When I get my dashcam I will tell the people that they don't have to be notified that it's recording because they are in a public for hire vehicle and the laws only protect you in an environment where you are in private. Once it has recorded them I will turn it off upon request, and if an issue arises I will turn it back on.


I was under the impression being in someones car is considered 'private'


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I was under the impression being in someones car is considered 'private'


If you are not in a private car, but you are in a public rideshare thingy and have no expectation of privacy.

It you are in a car with a friend or family it's private, when you pay for the ride it is not.

that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## bossdriver (Apr 25, 2016)

watch the video of the girl who cried rape. Dash Cam = protection...in so many ways. its just plain foolish and unwise to surrender your power to a stranger in your car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberebu said:


> Please.tell me how the world is a better place if someone knows I am recording them?
> 
> Even if someone were to be mad and find out that I have hidden cameras and microphones, they would have to hire an attorney to sue me, and even then what I recorded has to have caused them injury of which I can be required to pay restitution up to $5000.
> 
> And if it's hidden they will never know. If it benefits them in some way I doubt they will mind.


A lot of people don't care to have their private business broadcast for many reasons. They could be stepping out on their wives, they could be moonlighting or looking for new work behind their bosses back, they could be doing something that might make them vulnerable to blackmail.

If someone finds out while they are in your car, they won't "hire a lawyer" or "sue you", they are more likely just to take the dash cam with them, and let you sue them for its return after they are satisfied that the data is erased.

Those with the most reason to keep their business private are the ones most likely to notice the dash cam.

If you are open about the taping of them, it will not be a problem with anyone, as they can stay clammed up, maintain their right to remain silent, or refuse the ride.

When I was driving a cab years ago, I picked up VERY prominent politicians at a gay joint, I'm sure they didn't want it broadcast, and I didn't have a tape to show to their political opponents anyhow, if I were unscrupulous.

Remember that the passengers don't know you, you're a stranger, they don't know what your angle is.



bossdriver said:


> watch the video of the girl who cried rape. Dash Cam = protection...in so many ways. its just plain foolish and unwise to surrender your power to a stranger in your car.


The video was just some dame claiming that she was going to call the police and cry "rape", she actually never did call anyone. And I doubt that she would have, her cell phone was dead.

Sure, its "possible" that someone could do that, and the police would believe the alleged victim without question and would automatically think that you are a liar, but then you probably wouldn't have passed the Uber background check.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


You can record anything in your personal property for any reason you see fit. Sometimes, I'm glad I live in TX.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> You can record anything in your personal property for any reason you see fit. Sometimes, I'm glad I live in TX.


I agree with that, but letting people know upfront they are being recorded is an excellent way to make it likely you'll have very little worth saving as far as a tape. Prevent trouble up front.

For skinflint drivers who don't want to pony up for a dash cam, a sign indicating that they have one (when they don't) would be almost as effective as actually installing one.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> What? Lyft told you they would deactivate a driver for a dash cam with no explicit anti-dash cam policy? How many other "surprise" policies do they have?


Lyft is a joke & ran by morons.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lyft is a moron run by jokers.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


Good luck with that one. You carry a cell phone? Guess what you're being recorded every second of every day. There are cameras everywhere watching your every move. The government wiretaps your computer your phone your television set even your freaking refrigerator now. Every stupid app including games you put on your phone or computer you've given them permission to tap your phone and Mic. People are simply stupid these days in a world of surveillance.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I am in LA County, California. Video Recording is legal, I suppose, but Audio recording is not.
So I just turned off the Audio on my Dual Cam.
I have a HD Cam system around my Home, never had complaints about it, except those Morons that let their Dog crap on my Lawn.
When I talked to them the next Day, they denied it ever happened. I tell them I have a nice full HD recording of their Dog crapping and you not picking it up. They never did it again.
My Cam is mounted close to my Rear View mirror, you can hardly notice it. I am new, only had a couple of Rides but so far so good, no-one complained about it so far.
If someone does complain, there is always another Ride without Cam. I WILL protect myself.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

People are stupid. They are carrying around cell phones that the government has admitted to tapping and any company with an app can tap your camera and microphone. There are cameras everywhere and everyone's is being watched and listened to every second of every day.








I do not consent to being recorded but I'm going to record you every single moment of your life because I can!


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


_" so what am I supposed to do as ANY sort of deterrent or protection to giving rides to total strangers"_

SEEK gainful employment in an industry
that pays minimum wage without customers that make you jittery.
Food & Cleaning Services


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Everyone should use a dash cam. It's good insurance!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


If you sue an Uber driver you will
Get $3.20. That won't even buy you a gallon milk


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, blown away to see some of this anti-cam noise in a driver's forum of all places!

Maybe this might change everyone's mind. He sat for over 4 months, until the audio made it to the state's attorney's office where they cut him loose.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-rape-charge-dropped-met-20150406-story.html


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

My dashcam points toward the road, but audio recording is active. I had two, but returned my interior view cam.

I discovered I do not need a video of a passenger screaming because the audio portion is sufficient evidence. When my passengers become a problem, I save the trip recording.

I know my trip will need to be saved when passengers complain that I am driving without exceeding speed limit and they are late.

I handle it by loudly announcing "passenger requested that I exceed the speed limit at 7:43pm. The posted limit is 50 mph."

My camera picks up that announcement and records GPS coordinates and speed.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


►I use a Falcon-360+

►I have a sign posted,... "Falcon 360+ Recording Device. In the event of an incident, this Camera protects YOU, the Driver and the Vehicle from a He Said - She Said scenario,... Please Buckle your Seat Belt."

►Once in a Blue Moon, someone will hop in the vehicle, point out the camera and, ask me to turn it off. At which point, I swerve to the shoulder, park, cancel the ride and, ask them to exit the vehicle.

►Before I had a camera,... a PAX had threatened my life,... -I complained to Uber and, they shrugged it off. -My word against theirs,... NOW that I have a Recording Device,... --I can let YouTubers decided whether I "took it too personal" when I had a knife pressed against the back of my head


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Sundaland said:


> Dashcams are a Catch-22 of the tech economy. I refuse to use one out of ethical, religious and moral concerns. However, not having a dashcam cost me a lucrative career as a Lyft driver. I could have made 60K, which around here is good money. Instead I'm back with Uber barely making 30K. Lyft put the burden of proof on the driver, me, to prove my own innocence and took the accuser's complaint at face value. I would say get a dashcam if your conscience permits it.


Well said!


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> If I ever take a ride in an uber/lyft and I notice a dashcam pointed at me I just might whip out my phone and point it at the driver and front windshield and record that. Touche.


Why not? We are already on camera. We really don't mind.

It's the people that are self-absorbed and think over highly of themselves they take issue.

That and the person that doesn't want to be recorded has to demonstrate that the recording of what they said caused them some kind of financial damage. So whine all you want Millenial's and good luck getting an estimate on your conversation about lattes.



I_Like_Spam said:


> This, I don't get. If someone doesn't want to speak and be recorded, isn't that their right? I'd say its dirty pool to hide the dash cam, to try and get people to perform for the camera (that they don't know it was there). If you get a passenger that really takes offense to your recording (and its done sneaky), you could easily get your ass kicked.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better just to be open about the dash cam?


How did you go from me recording for health and safety to me trying to get people to perform? LoL...Priceless.

And tell me how they are ever going to find out if the don't do something criminal?

And what rights do criminals have against their victims?

People only behave differently if they know that there's a video or audio recording happening.

And if you want to have a private conversation then you should do it in private not in public.

And remember that Riders have the luxury of knowing that their drivers have had an extensive eight agency background check plus you know what my face looks like what kind of car I drive that I have two different forms of insurance Etc.

We get nothing. So until I can be assured that the person getting in is at least on par with me, I will continue to protect myself however I see fit.

And frankly the punishment for recording someone illegally is a joke, so threatening to litigate doesn't carry a whole lot of weight.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Profiteer said:


> If they ask I do tell them that if there are no incidents I need to report, I delete everything at the end of the day


Yup. But these are the videos I save, just in case they want to report something false...THE NEXT DAY.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I was under the impression being in someones car is considered 'private'


It is. To those that are outside the car.

You can have a private conversation in public. When you are in my car you are in a private arena but a public space within that arena. I mean, we are strangers.

It's when you have a rightful expectation of privacy(a limo), and that expectation is unmet that recording becomes illegal.

Another example is a phone call between two people. You know, this phone call may be recorded for quality assurance purposes.

And still. What you say has to have some kind of intrinsic value. No judge is going to give a rat's a$$, no matter how but hurt you are that someone privately recorded you talking about last night's episode of Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

People watch CSI and think they know the recording laws as much as a Supreme Court Justice would. I had a neighbor doing something sketchy and I started to film her with my phone cam and she says she didn't give me permission, I told her she was outside and in public and I am filming from my property and that's my right.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Or maybe I could use this for an opportunity to upgrade my services for an additional fee.

If they don't like the recording they can cancel the ride before it starts. Or they can opt in for the $20 health and safety waiver. For $20 I will allow them to delete their individual recordings at the end of the ride and once ratings for Rider and Driver are complete.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberebu said:


> How did you go from me recording for health and safety to me trying to get people to perform? LoL...Priceless.
> 
> And frankly the punishment for recording someone illegally is a joke, so threatening to litigate doesn't carry a whole lot of weight.


If you tell people up front that they are being videotaped, then the reason of your health and safety are obvious. If you do it sneaky, it appears to the passenger that you are doing it for entertainment value or to sell the information- not your safety at all- reasons that the passenger might have reasons to be concerned about.

Actually letting people KNOW they are being taped is better for safety, many of those who might decide to act up will think the better of it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Reversoul said:


> I couldn't care less what a backseat creature thinks about my dash cam. As long as I'm not recording video for profit like YouTube or something, it's legal in my state. I don't have to get consent or even announce to the rider I'm recording.
> 
> We take all the risks by letting complete strangers enter our vehicles. Some of which are belligerent, disrespectful, and/or creepy.
> 
> ...


Amen. On the false assault allegations, this vets it 100%:

cut and paste the following after the twitter URL to see this twitter user dashcam video

MeninistTweet/status/851452751703879680

but again, when I asked what the (non existent on paper and so not legally binding) Lyft policy was on dashcams, the rep explictly said drivers would be immediately deactivated if a pax called in to complain. Unlike Chicago and other states, I'm in CA. More specifically, I'm in San Francisco. And so on another planet in the Milky Way galaxay where pax civil rights apparently supersedes those of all other types of human beings in this particular city. If there are any Lyft drivers operating in SF with dashcams--and got reported by pax without termination from Lyft--then I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NewAge82 said:


> Lmao. People no nothing about law. The pax does not have to give consent. You are allowed to record anyone in public. This is why the police are constantly in the news now. You have no assumed privacy rights in public.


Your private car is not public.


----------



## NewAge82 (Nov 16, 2015)

Demon said:


> Your private car is not public.


Lol. Try again. My private car for hire is public sir. Key word here is " For Hire".


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Meni
> 
> MeninistTweet...no thanks


Please try to stay on topic. It's not the source or whatever prejudicial views you may have of that twitter account. It's about the content of the video which is 100% relevant to this thread aka why dashcams are critical for Lyft/Uber drivers. That being said, do you have a dash cam and if so, what city do you operate in?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NewAge82 said:


> Lol. Try again. My private car for hire is public sir. Key word here is " For Hire".


Uber launched its ride sharing with the slogan "everyone's _private_ driver".

And seriously, the entire concept of Ride Sharing is a new one. 4 years ago, it wasn't around. Uber claimed that it wasn't a taxi service, wasn't subject to regulation by the utility commission, its a whole new category. Whether Uber is a "public accommodation" or not is something which really hasn't been litigated out, and the answer may be different where you are in Illinois as opposed to PA, or the other states.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NewAge82 said:


> Lol. Try again. My private car for hire is public sir. Key word here is " For Hire".


No need to try again, I was right the first time. There's a reasonable expectation of privacy in a private car, it could be a reason people get a private car instead of taking the bus.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Please try to stay on topic. It's not the source or whatever prejudicial views you may have of that twitter account. It's about the content of the video which is 100% relevant to this thread aka why dashcams are critical for Lyft/Uber drivers. ?


I think that Dash Cams can be useful to ride share drivers, although most of their utility can be accomplished with merely a sign indicating that a dash cam is in operation- which will reduce most of a rider's urge to act out and keep him on his best behavior.

However, it isn't nearly as useful to be sneaky about it and videotape people without their knowledge. This is Uber, not Candid Freaking Camera.


----------



## NewAge82 (Nov 16, 2015)

Demon said:


> No need to try again, I was right the first time. There's a reasonable expectation of privacy in a private car, it could be a reason people get a private car instead of taking the bus.


No, you shouldn't try again because you don't know what your talking about. Your entire point contradicts itself. How can a car for hire be private. So in a UberPool you believe you have privacy smh. Any place of business is considered public in most states. Taxi cabs, Walmart, Mcdonald etc.. you hired a driver to take you somewhere. That's public. If you were in your personal car, that is considered private. If ur in a friends car while riding with that friend , that is private. Paying a stranger to drive you & a group of people to different isn't private. It's public. Smh.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Amen. On the false assault allegations, this vets it 100%:
> 
> cut and paste the following after the twitter URL to see this twitter user dashcam video
> 
> ...


 After 8000 lives in SF I think I have been "reported" many times, thank you.

Driver safety is paramount. And so is passenger safety. A dash cam protects both.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I was under the impression being in someones car is considered 'private'


Nope. No expectation of privacy in a livery vehicle.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Andretti said:


> Wow, blown away to see some of this anti-cam noise in a driver's forum of all places!
> 
> Maybe this might change everyone's mind. He sat for over 4 months, until the audio made it to the state's attorney's office where they cut him loose.


What's stupid about this case is.......its Cook county. Home of the corrupt cop and prosecutor. Remember a while back when the governor got rid of the death penalty? There was a very good reason for that.

As if to reinforce how corrupt they are, a cop shot a suspect on video, and then lied about why. They covered it up for a year. They being the entire chain of command from the cops supervisor all the way to the mayors office. Now the cops is on trial.

I would love to see the investigation that was done before this guy was picked up.

If someone doesn't like your dash cam? Drop them off and end the ride. Dont cancel it. They rode in your car, you should get paid.



Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


Not in California.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NewAge82 said:


> No, you shouldn't try again because you don't know what your talking about. Your entire point contradicts itself. How can a car for hire be private. So in a UberPool you believe you have privacy smh. Any place of business is considered public in most states. Taxi cabs, Walmart, Mcdonald etc.. you hired a driver to take you somewhere. That's public. If you were in your personal car, that is considered private. If ur in a friends car while riding with that friend , that is private. Paying a stranger to drive you & a group of people to different isn't private. It's public. Smh.


And I'm still correct, and at no point does my post contradict anything. There are examples of places that are public but where privacy is expected, a hotel room is the first that comes to mind.



Singing in the Rain said:


> Nope. No expectation of privacy in a livery vehicle.


Your car is registered as a livery vehicle?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

karenftx said:


> I've had a handful of riders ask about the green light.


I covered the lights with a small piece of black electrical tape and a small sticker my daughter gave me.

Not as much to hide it, although that did factor in my decision, but tja2t blinking green light was irritating AF.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> It just that I read 1984 in high school.


Okay.... could you explain a little ?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> And I'm still correct, and at no point does my post contradict anything. There are examples of places that are public but where privacy is expected, a hotel room is the first that comes to mind.
> 
> Your car is registered as a livery vehicle?


OK, let's go with that...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a Blackvue DR650GW -2 CH IR. One camera points front which is great. The other is pointed toward the back seat. Since its Infra red it records great quality video in extremely low light. It also has the option to stream live to the internet, or a remote computer so all video can be stored outside my vehicle. I had a few passengers ask me about it, and I pretty much told them what I just posted here so far.

I did however one day have someone who tried to claim an injury in my vehicle, and well he wasn't wearing his seat belt so there went his little lawsuit. I love my dash cam, it saves me from the people that love to scam!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Singing in the Rain said:


> OK, let's go with that...


Thanks. I assume with you avoiding the question the answer is no.


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Okay.... could you explain a little ?


The whole Big Brother is watching you thing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> The whole Big Brother is watching you thing.


A bit of a stretch, No?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> Thanks. I assume with you avoiding the question the answer is no.


It doesn't matter if your vehicle is a registered livery vehicle. You are transporting persons for compensation. That is the definition of livery. As such, there is no expectation of privacy in a publicly available livery vehicle.
Bottom line, install a dual-channel dashcam and drive with peace of mind. That's are we're talking about here, after all.



El Janitor said:


> I have a Blackvue DR650GW -2 CH IR. One camera points front which is great. The other is pointed toward the back seat. Since its Infra red it records great quality video in extremely low light. It also has the option to stream live to the internet, or a remote computer so all video can be stored outside my vehicle. I had a few passengers ask me about it, and I pretty much told them what I just posted here so far.
> 
> I did however one day have someone who tried to claim an injury in my vehicle, and well he wasn't wearing his seat belt so there went his little lawsuit. I love my dash cam, it saves me from the people that love to scam!


Why are there still so many drivers who are simply not understand the value of a dashcam?



Sundaland said:


> The whole Big Brother is watching you thing.


Big Bother and putting a dashcam in your car for your safety are two very different things. You're comparing apples to hubcaps with that analogy.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Back in the 80s they didn't have cell phones in taxis either. Does that mean, therefore, that we should not use them now?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Singing in the Rain said:


> It doesn't matter if your vehicle is a registered livery vehicle. You are transporting persons for compensation. That is the definition of livery. As such, there is no expectation of privacy in a publicly available livery vehicle.
> Bottom line, install a dual-channel dashcam and drive with peace of mind. That's are we're talking about here, after all.
> 
> Why are there still so many drivers who are simply not understand the value of a dashcam?
> ...


Yes, it does matter if the vehicle is registered as a livery vehicle, because if it isn't, it isn't a livery vehicle.

It's been awhile since I've read 1984, but I believe they're reasoning was the same, all the cameras were there for safety.



Strange Fruit said:


> Back in the 80s they didn't have cell phones in taxis either. Does that mean, therefore, that we should not use them now?


Is it legal to use a cell phone while driving?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> Yes, it does matter if the vehicle is registered as a livery vehicle, because if it isn't, it isn't a livery vehicle.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've read 1984, but I believe they're reasoning was the same, all the cameras were there for safety.
> 
> Is it legal to use a cell phone while driving?


You're still comparing apples to hubcaps, we will agree.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Singing in the Rain said:


> You're still comparing apples to hubcaps, we will agree.


I haven't compared anything to anything.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> I haven't compared anything to anything.


Oh, don't get me wrong. We're all perfectly OK with you comparing apples to hubcaps. No one here will judge you in any way, shape, or form. That's one of the truly remarkable features about the Uber People forum.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I was under the impression being in someones car is considered 'private'


Only if the other person is your spouse, attorney, doctor, lawyer, or priest/minister.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Only if the other person is your spouse, attorney, doctor, lawyer, or priest/minister.


Uh...no.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


Yea, done about 8,000 rides, only had about 10 of them ask (front and back cam), and most people just say "smart." I have a sign posted, know my rights, etc. And the the first person that has an issue with that "sign" will be let out at the nearest gas station. End of discussion. Next. Give me crap? You're going on YouTube.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a dashcam my PAX's do question at times why do I have one. I just let them know it's for your safety and mine. Also to lighten the mood I always say I just mostly need it at night for the drunk PAX. It keeps them under control when they know they are being filmed.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Uh...no.


Not into humor?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

For visual recording, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy for people who pay for the right to ride in our cars with us. It's not the same as a public bathroom or clothing store dressing room, where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy.

For audio recording, it depends on the state. Single party consent states, like the one that I'm in, New Jersey, means only one person involved in the conversation needs to know about the recording, and be the one who owns it. My camera, my recording device, my recording. The minute I open my mouth welcoming them into my car and checking their identity, I have entered into conversation with them.

Since I am not there wife, Minister, doctor, lawyer, counselor, or any of the covered relationships, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy or anything that they say to me. Any and all of it could be commanded by a judge for me to repeat in a court of law. Therefore, so long as I am legally recording conversation I'm not bound to keep their confidence..


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> For visual recording, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy for people who pay for the right to ride in our cars with us. It's not the same as a public bathroom or clothing store dressing room, where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy.
> 
> For audio recording, it depends on the state. Single party consent states, like the one that I'm in, New Jersey, means only one person involved in the conversation needs to know about the recording, and be the one who owns it. My camera, my recording device, my recording. The minute I open my mouth welcoming them into my car and checking their identity, I have entered into conversation with them.
> 
> Since I am not there wife, Minister, doctor, lawyer, counselor, or any of the covered relationships, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy or anything that they say to me. Any and all of it could be commanded by a judge for me to repeat in a court of law. Therefore, so long as I am legally recording conversation I'm not bound to keep their confidence..


But even in a two-party consent state, it's foolish not to have a dashcam. I'm a pragmatist, so I don't need a silly law telling me when it's OK or not OK to protect myself and my property. If I lived and work in a two-party consent state I'd still have my dial-channel dashcam and I wouldn't feel compelled to put up signs in my car. My car...my rules... You don't like it, hail another driver (but there's a good chance the next driver will have a dashcam, too.)


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I covered the lights with a small piece of black electrical tape and a small sticker my daughter gave me.
> 
> Not as much to hide it, although that did factor in my decision, but tja2t blinking green light was irritating AF.


Sorta good idea, but when the recording gets frozen, and that's indicated by a solid green light, good luck if something happens and the filming has been frozen and you didn't know.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Not into humor?


Completely into humor.

Was she trying to be funny or talking about confidential conversations?



SuzeCB said:


> Since I am not there wife, Minister, doctor, lawyer, counselor, or any of the covered relationships, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy or anything that they say to me. Any and all of it could be commanded by a judge for me to repeat in a court of law. Therefore, so long as I am legally recording conversation I'm not bound to keep their confidence..


This is what I thought you were talking about. Privledge, in general, would not apply in those cases.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This, I don't get. If someone doesn't want to speak and be recorded, isn't that their right? I'd say its dirty pool to hide the dash cam, to try and get people to perform for the camera (that they don't know it was there). If you get a passenger that really takes offense to your recording (and its done sneaky), you could easily get your ass kicked.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better just to be open about the dash cam?


Umm... it is not hidden. It has a screen and it shows what is being recorded. If pax don't like it cancel the ride and get a different driver that can take the chance and write a big check. Personally I don't give a Ch!t if pax are uncomfortable. Riders are paying for a ride not a relationship or friendship. Sign is posted and it is stated in my driver profile. You would think a Pax would be relieved sheesh...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JJS said:


> Umm... it is not hidden. It has a screen and it shows what is being recorded. If pax don't like it cancel the ride and get a different driver that can take the chance and write a big check. Personally I don't give a Ch!t if pax are uncomfortable. Riders are paying for a ride not a relationship or friendship. Sign is posted and it is stated in my driver profile. You would think a Pax would be relieved sheesh...


If its obvious that the passenger is being videotaped, I agree there is no reason for someone to be concerned. They know upfront that they are being taped and can control their actions/words.

A passenger wouldn't be relieved if he was, for example, going out with someone who is not his wife. I picked up (in a taxi) a local, semi-prominent public official at the gay "tubs" location, although a perfectly legal avocation, I don't he would want the voters to see it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I was involved in an accident when an Uber driver, who was loaded with pax, stuck my $60K Suburban. I allowed that driver, and a third-party witness, to talk to the police first. When the officer came to me, he stated his intention to write me a ticket, despite not having heard from me yet.

I revealed that I had a dash cam that had recorded the entire incident, and the video would show that both of the other parties were being dishonest.

A $100 investment saved me thousands of $s in that moment. I will never operate without one. His insurance, James River, settled the claim within one week (I sent them the same video).

Video does not lie.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

This implies we actually care who these people are. They are largely faceless. I would struggle to pick them out of a lineup. It's dark they match the account name THe pug is cute on your profile picture. I move efficiently and make money. 

The politician at the gay club fits in real well here in Seattle. In fact you may run into the mayor while you are there...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I revealed that I had a dash cam that had recorded the entire incident, and the video would show that both of the other parties were being dishonest.
> 
> A $100 investment saved me thousands of $s in that moment. I will never operate without one. His insurance, James River, settled the claim within one week (I sent them the same video).
> 
> Video does not lie.


Good story, but would you have received the same result if instead of having made a video tape of the incident, you just SAID you had a dash cam?

There is a good chance that JR didn't even look at the video you state you sent them, and everyone was ripe to get bluffed out.



JJS said:


> The politician at the gay club fits in real well here in Seattle. In fact you may run into the mayor while you are there...


Pittsburgh isn't Seattle, by any stretch of the imagination. You can substitute an "evangelistic crusade" or "tea party meeting" for the "gay baths" in my story to make it more relevant in illustrating the politician's concern about keeping it discrete.

I believe you don't care who is in your back seat, but the passenger doesn't know it, and could see himself as a possible extortion victim if the tape gets into the wrong hands.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Seattle PD would have asked to see it. Then you would be toast for lying and now you have more issues. The cop was already going to write the ticket. THey lied and Thankfully DexNex runs with the cam.

Signs will deter 90%... There is still 10%. Business expense 200.00 of prevention, saves thousands, pretty good inexpensive insurance !



I_Like_Spam said:


> Good story, but would you have received the same result if instead of having made a video tape of the incident, you just SAID you had a dash cam?
> 
> There is a good chance that JR didn't even look at the video you state you sent them, and everyone was ripe to get bluffed out.
> 
> ...


Then he cancels the ride! Actions have consequences! we all live that everyday we draw air on this planet.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

In the 80's being a Taxi driver was one of the most dangerous jobs you could have


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


Soon,the Government will install cameras in our homes & our cars . . .


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Bottom line: Regardless of your state's laws regarding recording, if you do not have a dual channel dashcam in your car, you're not only asking for trouble, you're inviting it.


----------



## P3Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Only if the other person is your spouse, attorney, doctor, lawyer, or priest/minister.


Your vehicle is a public place in California. There is no expectation of privacy. At the same time California is a two party consent state for voice recordings.
Consider having sex in your car... it's OK right?.. because it's my private car. You and every other teenager in Southern California would wish the same! No, a public place does not mean it is a for hire or privately owned place. In California it means within public view.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

P3Christopher said:


> Consider having sex in your car... it's OK right?.. because it's my private car. You and every other teenager in Southern California would wish the same! No, a public place does not mean it is a for hire or privately owned place. In California it means within public view.


How about if you have highly tinted windows, that no one can see in? They might cite you for a vehicle infraction, but can they pinch you for public lewdness if they catch you?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

P3Christopher said:


> Your vehicle is a public place in California. There is no expectation of privacy. At the same time California is a two party consent state for voice recordings.
> Consider having sex in your car... it's OK right?.. because it's my private car. You and every other teenager in Southern California would wish the same! No, a public place does not mean it is a for hire or privately owned place. In California it means within public view.


Exactly. This is why States had to enact specific laws against those lovely upskirt shots. Without them being specifically targeted in the law, it was considered to be out in public, and therefore without reasonable expectation of privacy.


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

Over 2,500 rides and only ever had one person tell me they did not want to be recorded. Under Florida law you can record as long as a person being recorded are aware of it. Hence the reason I have the signed by the camera. However the one guy that did not want to be recorded got cancelled and told the exit my vehicle


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Brannens said:


> Over 2,500 rides and only ever had one person tell me they did not want to be recorded. Under Florida law you can record as long as a person being recorded are aware of it. Hence the reason I have the signed by the camera. However the one guy that did not want to be recorded got cancelled and told the exit my vehicle


Excellent approach. I like the way you operate.


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Exactly. This is why States had to enact specific laws against those lovely upskirt shots. Without them being specifically targeted in the law, it was considered to be out in public, and therefore without reasonable expectation of privacy.


Lol take an upkilt pic of me, you may see more then ya want lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Brannens said:


> Lol take an upkilt pic of me, you may see more then ya want lol


----------



## Allfree N. Deed (Apr 20, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


Equality! Rights, choice, freedom. I just started this year and I started with one, if it gets fun I will turn it on. Lol. Crime deterrent? Really? A camera has never stopped someone who intended to do what they wanted, legal or illegal. Real criminals, or have not seen that old show...are not scared, now a barrel to stare at is a deterrent. Anyone cared of a camera, one you can grab and beat your driver in the head with, or take and then pawn off for cash, is not a deterrent. Cameras are everywhere, so is crime, save down here in Texas where they know a young boy grew up shootin' rabbits in the eye by spotlight at night at 50 yards, shot expert while serving freedom and your rights, or just ain't about to put up with such-these are commonplace deterrents. Real men are the deterrent, like joy, I choose not to fear, and secretly hope sone idiot wants to be stupid.

Clarification: I don't pack a gun Ubering, but I will stick your higher and lower balls with my forever TX Toothpick, be a prick punk. But for real, cameras are not a deterrent I am confident for a real hard case determined to smash a face, or feel around in a man's pockets.

If Walmart, Target, you name it can have a camera, and makes you feel braver and safer, go with it! Awesome. Me, i have it cause Marshall's had the $50 dollar model for $13, and if some chicks wanna flash the camera, i am in the public service business. I will do my "above and beyond" so their ride is filled with fun, this is my selfless commitment! Hear hear! Greatest moments come in all cup sizes. I will not discriminate, nor be a criminal; I did say I choos e to drive not ride huh?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


Every convenience store you go in has a video recording device. Won't be deactivated or sued. Uber is a public accommodation. There is no expectation of privacy



Kerplunkenstein said:


> yes and ask them insanely hard questions that they have no chance of answering correctly


What if they know the answers? Are you going to pay them?



Sundaland said:


> It just that I read 1984 in high school.


There were no video cams in that book. Try again


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rat said:


> Every convenience store you go in has a video recording device. Won't be deactivated or sued. Uber is a public accommodation. There is no expectation of privacy
> 
> What if they know the answers? Are you going to pay them?
> 
> There were no video cams in that book. Try again


My questions:

-I'm thinking of a number from 1-999, guess it

-Whats my favorite color?

-What was the date I lost my virginity?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> My questions:
> 
> -I'm thinking of a number from 1-999, guess it
> 
> ...


Sorry, you only get one question....
You're stil a virgin


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rat said:


> Sorry, you only get one question....
> You're stil a virgin


simple joke from a simple man.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Allfree N. Deed said:


> A camera has never stopped someone who intended to do what they wanted, legal or illegal.


You are correct, just like a door with steel bars in it will not deter a burglar that has set its mind into breaking inside a building. But cameras are not for the evil criminal minded, is to keep in check the wannabe's, the ones that will not think twice about destroying your car, your career or your integrity for a free ride or just plain revenge because you didn't allow them to smoke, drink, eat or stash more people in your car than allowed.



Allfree N. Deed said:


> Crime deterrent? Really?


Being an Uber driver is enough deterrent for a potential robber, they probably carry more cash than we do.



Allfree N. Deed said:


> I don't pack a gun Ubering


I can't disclose if I do or not, but for the sake of argument I rather be deactivated than found dead on the side of the road.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> You are correct, just like a door with steel bars in it will not deter a burglar that has set its mind into breaking inside a building. But cameras are not for the evil criminal minded, is to keep in check the wannabe's, the ones that will not think twice about destroying your car, your career or your integrity for a free ride or just plain revenge because you didn't allow them to smoke, drink, eat or stash more people in your car than allowed.
> 
> Being an Uber driver is enough deterrent for a potential robber, they probably carry more cash than we do.
> 
> I can disclose if I do or not, but for the sake of argument I rather be deactivated than found dead on the side of the road.


but if you're dead, how will you Uber on?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> but if you're dead, how will you Uber on?


Hopefully Mr. TK will find a good replacement, need to feed the machine.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> simple joke from a simple man.


No, simple joke FOR a simple man


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rat said:


> No, simple joke FOR a simple man


you might be the toughest little whacker at the junior high but in my world, you're about as worrisome as a cloudy day.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> you might be the toughest little whacker at the junior high but in my world, you're about as worrisome as a cloudy day.


You seem upset. Want to talk about it?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rat said:


> You seem upset. Want to talk about it?


not upset, simply pointing you're nothing to worry about. I'm sure I'm not the first to feel this way.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> not upset, simply pointing you're nothing to worry about. I'm sure I'm not the first to feel this way.


Others don't seem to need to announce how not worried they are. '


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Rat said:


> Others don't seem to need to announce how not worried they are. '


thats nice


----------



## Gabyzzz (Sep 6, 2016)

I drive in Florida.
I have a dual dashcam. Inside and Out.
I have no signs telling you are being recorded.
I leave the window open.
You are not in a private place.
Would you have sex with your significant other in my car while I Uber you? The answer is 99% No (god bless those 1% weird freaks)
Seeing as you would NOT have sex with your significant other in my car...you deem it as you have no privacy in my car.
Thus dashcam are not illegal, one party or two party states, doesnt matter.

FYI: Audio is turned off as I don't know the black and white legality of that. I would guess if car window is left open, the answer is legal.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


 federal law says that if you were in a place with no reasonable expectation of privacy then you can be recorded without your consent even in a two-party consent state

Uber is considered public transportation and so is Lyft so you have no expectation of privacy while you're here in my car


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc.


He's correct. In CA you must have consent to record audio. I just post signs like you and most don't complain or they think it's a great idea. But there might come a time when you have a nasty pax that will want to push the issue...and they'd be correct.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> He's correct. In CA you must have consent to record audio. I just post signs like you and most don't complain or they think it's a great idea. But there might come a time when you have a nasty pax that will want to push the issue...and they'd be correct.


Your two-party consent thing in California is for private places only where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy not public places like public transportation or standing on the street. This is why you can record police officers doing their job and they can't do anything about it because they're in a public place with no reasonable expectation of privacy


----------



## zmyr88 (May 3, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I have a dual camera where i can turn the screen off. When pax ask i say its an emergency transmitter. I turn it on and it starts dumping files to the cloud. The screen is always off. I turned it on once last week to eject 8 riders who pretended to be only 6. They argued for a solid 3 seconds until that screen turned on then they exited promptly without incident


which, camera auto uploads to the cloud. i have been thinking of getting one with that function for extra measure of safety.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a forward facing dash cam with audio. I can flip it around if I need to. Only came close to doing that once with a drink belligerent woman. I had a notification sticker for a while. Yes people are supposed to be informed, but I would rather have the protection from false accusations. No one has ever complained.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> If you record me without signage in place about your camera, first I am going to get you deactivated and sue you for good measure.


Lol good luck with that, champ. Your frivolous bs will be instantly dismissed.



Gung-Ho said:


> If I ever take a ride in an uber/lyft and I notice a dashcam pointed at me I just might whip out my phone and point it at the driver and front windshield and record that. Touche.


Knock yourself out. If a rider ever did that in my car, they'd get 1 star and never step foot in it again. Silly d-bags can ride with someone else.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

zmyr88 said:


> which, camera auto uploads to the cloud. i have been thinking of getting one with that function for extra measure of safety.


It doesnt. I just say that it does when people ask


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Today I settled this issue by voting with my pocketbook.

Yup-- my car now mounts the Falcon 360.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Only if the other person is your spouse, attorney, doctor, lawyer, or priest/minister.


50 states, 50 different possible definitions of privacy.



Fubernuber said:


> It doesnt. I just say that it does when people ask


Sometimes I tell people the same thing..



I_Like_Spam said:


> There is a good chance that JR didn't even look at the video you state you sent them, and everyone was ripe to get bluffed out.


There is zero% chance JR didnt review the video. On what planet do you live ?


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

I don't have a dash cam yet but I have an Iphone 5 with the maximum amount of memory that it can hold. Would it be worthwhile to turn on its audio recording capability (voice memos utility) as a temporary substitute?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

After two busy days of using the Falcon 360:

-No one has spotted it as a camera.

-When I identify it as a camera to record accidents, should one happen, everyone thinks it's a wise precaution as well as a clever design.

-No one has taken the next step and said "whoa- does that mean I'm on camera too?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Had a clueless jerk customer today, who claimed he is a driver for Lyft also. I've been doing it about 1/2 year. He claimed a full year.
> 
> Anyway, I pick him up and greet him, ride is quiet until about nearly at our destination. He asks me "So, what is your experience with customers when they see your dashcams?" Mind you, I have two cams, one facing the street, and one facing the interior, with a bright sign in the middle that says, recording in progress. I tell him out of the 1700 rides or so I've given, only maybe a couple of passengers have said anything that made me think they didn't like being recorded. He asks me what the law says about recording, like "Don't passengers have to consent?" Etc etc. I'm like, "If taxi drivers can have cams, why can't I? If grocery store have them, why can't I? Don't I deserve some protection from potential bad passengers? The law allows, as long as notice is posted." He said that "Lyft is supposed to be like a different riding experience from Uber or taxi. People are recorded all the time in their daily life and they probably don't feel like being recorded in a Lyft, too. Trust me, many of your pasengers probably don't say anything, but don't like being recorded. Trust me, I've been driving for a year." I let him finish his piece and agreed that he might be right and I appreciated his thoughts. Everything ended peacefully, ride went fine.
> 
> ...


Good job man everything unsaid I agree with. Just be prepared to get rated with 1 stars, just the way PAx can get back at us for trying to stay safe


----------

